# Persuasive speech on smoking cigars



## mkwestov (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a college student, and in 2 weeks I have to give a persuasive speech. I wanted to find an interesting topic, and a speech advocating smoking cigars seemed fun and unconventional. I just wanted to see if some botls could help be brainstorm some ideas of what to discuss.

I was planning to give some history of tobacco and its use, differentiate cigar and cigarette smoking, potential heath benefits of tobacco, and for the big finale I though I'd hand out some Flor de Oliva's to anyone that wants one (its a small class, so it wont hurt too much).

Any ideas/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## gopherftb64 (Jan 25, 2009)

one word of advice I would give would be to double check with the prof before handing out cigars, I know your in college and everyone is over 18 blah blah blah but there might be some university codes you would be breaking....


otherwise great topic and best of luck


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

A good rhetorical strategy would be to start with all of the negatives. Anticipate all objections to cigars and reveal your intelligent latitude by delineating these first. Then make a turn and either consider each negative in its place or just introduce a big adversative ("but," "however," "yet" etc.), and then bring in your positive view. One positive that might go over in an academic setting is the very true fact that cigars aid in contemplation. I have found that smoking a cigar is, among many other things, a contemplative act. Just some thoughts of mine . . . Good Luck!


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea. I forsee some resistance to your persuasion, however. 

Just make sure you have some really convincing positive aspects of cigar smoking that will appeal to a large audience. The aforementioned contemplative aspect is good, also the relaxing qualities. Be sure also to touch on the social aspects as well, botl understand the community that builds around cigars, but others just see smelly dudes with giant sticks of tobacco between their lips. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson (Jan 30, 2009)

Also, don't forget that--thanks to our benevolent, resourceful, and imaginative leaders in Washington--the tax revenue generated through our cigar purchases help the children get health insurance. 


THE CHILDREN!!! Burn one for the children.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Randy Watson said:


> Also, don't forget that--thanks to our benevolent, resourceful, and imaginative leaders in Washington--the tax revenue generated through our cigar purchases help the children get health insurance.
> 
> THE CHILDREN!!! Burn one for the children.


 Ahh yes. I've actually been contemplating putting together a public service announcement along those lines. Of course, it would never get aired, but I'm sure it could be quite the hit on youtube. Have it conclude with something like "smoke early, smoke often. Smoke for the children."


----------



## Mr. Randy Watson (Jan 30, 2009)

d_day said:


> Ahh yes. I've actually been contemplating putting together a public service announcement along those lines. Of course, it would never get aired, but I'm sure it could be quite the hit on youtube. Have it conclude with something like "smoke early, smoke often. Smoke for the children."


This is probably the most persuasive argument I've heard. Think of all the unborn fetuses in the wombs of impoverished mothers across our great land that today's cigar purchases will soon benefit.

OP, this must be worked into your speech.

"Cigar Smoking: Nasty Habit or Compassion for The Poor?"


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

You could just be parsimonious and say "Winston Churchill and King Edward VII smoked cigars and they are better than you." Then just drop the microphone on the floor...Eminem in 8-Mile style. 

That would be balla at least.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Im sure you have done a lot of research so far on this topic. Probably one of the best ways to research is to go to those places where one might find cigar smokers and actually get their invaluable opinion. For those like myself who have been smoking cigars for 40 years there is a reason we do that and I don't think it is because we are addicted to the tobacco,,,I go months at a time without lighting one up. I smoke because it gives me quality of life,,,it helps me relax and I actually think about things in a more rational environment instead of pacing back and forth worrying about things. I smoke usually in an area where there are like minded people who accept cigars and I don't push my habit on those that do not appreciate it. Cigars in moderation have actually helped me in my life,,,,as they are something I look forward to. They help me to look at things in a better way and I concentrate on things that are better for me instead of taking pills for anxiety or drinking alcohol in mass quantities. One of the best pleasures in life is a good cigar.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Im sure you have done a lot of research so far on this topic. Probably one of the best ways to research is to go to those places where one might find cigar smokers and actually get their invaluable opinion. For those like myself who have been smoking cigars for 40 years there is a reason we do that and I don't think it is because we are addicted to the tobacco,,,I go months at a time without lighting one up. I smoke because it gives me quality of life,,,it helps me relax and I actually think about things in a more rational environment instead of pacing back and forth worrying about things. I smoke usually in an area where there are like minded people who accept cigars and I don't push my habit on those that do not appreciate it. Cigars in moderation have actually helped me in my life,,,,as they are something I look forward to. They help me to look at things in a better way and I concentrate on things that are better for me instead of taking pills for anxiety or drinking alcohol in mass quantities. One of the best pleasures in life is a good cigar.


Although I have been smoking off and on for only 10 years, I couldn't have said it better. I don't smoke in areas where I think inappropriate. I don't push my views on others (like those who are against us seem to do). To be honest, I'd rather sit next to a cigar smoker than someone with 3 or 4 screaming brats running around disrupting my peace and quiet. I rather like serenity, and cigar smoking gives me that. :rapture:


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

A couple of years ago I read about a British study that tracked health issues for cigar smokers and found that they had a better health record than the control group of non smokers. They did not know why but suggested that perhaps it was because of the higher socio-economic grouping of these smokers that they tended to take better care of themselves. It is hard to argue the benefits of tobacco use. You can argue the relaxation aspects and the comraderie and a host of other issues. Usually when people "justify"cigar usuage you hear the aspects of moderation and the lack of inhaling versus their cigarette smoking counterparts. Good luck with the assignment.


----------

